# Watercooling Noob needs a big hand



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, So i've been a little rash, went out and purchased a thermaltake bigwater 760i system from Ebay for £60. This also includes a Thermaltake Aqua TMG1. Now i would like to hook this up to a Dual Xeon 771 system which is running at 80c+ under load, however i would like to scrap the current CPU block and purchase a pair of blocks, now assuming the system is stock can someone tell me what sort of blocks to purchase and any 'fittings or barbs or whatever' I would need for this system to work!

I'll be setting this up in a CM 690 II so any ideas to the layout of the system would be a great help!
Thanks you.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 24, 2013)

The bigwater 760i CPU block is listed as compatible with the LGA775 socket. Depending on mobo manufacturer, the LGA771 socket MAY have the same attachments as the lga775 or may not. If you have already fitted the CPU block on your motherboard and it worked out fine, then you may purchase any 775 compatible block. Some high performance (moderate price) blocks for this socket (you may need to purchase separate backplate adapters):
Koolance 370 or 380
EK supremancy CSQ

-Good thermal paste is equally important: IC diamond 7 carat (big enough), AS5 etc
-Go for compression fittings in my opinion (make sure you choose the right OD/ID ones when compared to your tubing). People prefer Bitpower - expensive but high quality.
-If you need new tubing get some Tygon.
-Maybe you should consider an extra radiator in the future if you keep having high temps.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 24, 2013)

thermaltake bigwater 760i for dual xeon ?? Are you kidding ? It is not enough.

Start some new custom watercooled built, look for cheap waterblocks fittings tube and pump or you will have some issues with temps and compatibility 775 sockets become rare.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> thermaltake bigwater 760i for dual xeon ?? Are you kidding ? It is not enough.
> 
> Start some new custom watercooled built, look for cheap waterblocks fittings tube and pump or you will have some issues with temps and compatibility 775 sockets become rare.


As he says you will need more radiator. 
I have an ek waterblock, massive heavy lump of copper type and though others cool better this works well and is big enough to cool the processor a bit when the pump failed, saved a processor.
Id add at least  a really good 120 rad or a 240


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> The bigwater 760i CPU block is listed as compatible with the LGA775 socket. Depending on mobo manufacturer, the LGA771 socket MAY have the same attachments as the lga775 or may not. If you have already fitted the CPU block on your motherboard and it worked out fine, then you may purchase any 775 compatible block. Some high performance (moderate price) blocks for this socket (you may need to purchase separate backplate adapters):
> Koolance 370 or 380
> EK supremancy CSQ
> 
> ...



I've taken a look at the motherboard it is running 771 mounting holes EK blocks apparently support it, however i don't know if that they include it with the regular kit...



Tubing is '9.5mm ID (3/8" Tubing)' so I have no idea which fittings i'll need.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=962 if you see something here then i'll pick them up. I will need 2 per block?


Edit: Yes There is an additional 120mm radiator included. I am new to watercooling but I did think about capacity  It should be good enough for this usage otherwise i will be adding a 3rd radiator or swapping for a larger unit later on


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes you need 2 fittings per block as well as 2 fittings per radiator (unless the ones you have are already equipped with them).
You basically need any "Compression fitting" marked as 3/8" - G1/4 in this section:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=962&catid=1529&subid=2229

Choose depending on your budget. You might want to buy angled fittings which simply reduce the need for bending the tube, since you can have the angle pointing towards your next component. Examples (I am assuming that the OD (outer diameter) is 1/2" which is the typical value for 3/8" ID):
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-034-KA&groupid=962&catid=1529&subcat=2229 low cost
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-088-BP&groupid=962&catid=1529&subcat=2229 high cost - top quality

Example of angled fitting (NOT FOR YOUR TUBING SIZE): http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-415-BP&groupid=962&catid=1529&subcat=1826 seems like ocUK doesnt have angled fittings for 3/8" tubing as you have.

In the CM 690ii case you can fit a nice thin radiator in the top of the case.
If you add more radiators I am not sure the pump in the bigwater 760i can "take the hit" of the extra flow restriction from more radiators.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2013)

also I was thinking about coolant? kettle distilled water will be good enough? or some deionized water for car batteries?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 24, 2013)

Distilled water with some biocide is all you need. You don't need compression fittings but they are nice, barbs will do. You can probably find a used block on ebay/forums for pretty cheap like I did if that is what you want.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2013)

I was reading the radiator is aluminum should that be a problem? maybe something non-corrosive?

With barbs will i need the hose clamps?
What are good barbs to get? any advantages over using compression?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, the aluminum is a very big problem.

Not to be a buzz killing pecker head, but there really isn't a poorer way to get into a custom water loop, the Big Water kits are so bottom of the barrel that they are below the barrel entirely.  I hate to be the one to say it, I was just not going to say anything, it's like when you see a buddy's girlfriend making out with another guy, but someone has to.  I'd put the kit back up for sale and use the money on something you will really be happy with.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Yes, the aluminum is a very big problem.
> 
> Not to be a buzz killing pecker head, but there really isn't a poorer way to get into a custom water loop, the Big Water kits are so bottom of the barrel that they are below the barrel entirely.  I hate to be the one to say it, I was just not going to say anything, it's like when you see a buddy's girlfriend making out with another guy, but someone has to.  I'd put the kit back up for sale and use the money on something you will really be happy with.



Use glycol based coolant and its no issue .hes not entirely wrong though as I started with the kandalf lcs case Tt pre installed loop but only its front 320 rad remains now but you like me can improve it as you go ie each drain I end up swapping stuff out .bout right now tho
Id go compression fittings as there more worry free and reuseable


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 24, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Yes, the aluminum is a very big problem.
> 
> Not to be a buzz killing pecker head, but there really isn't a poorer way to get into a custom water loop, the Big Water kits are so bottom of the barrel that they are below the barrel entirely.  I hate to be the one to say it, I was just not going to say anything, it's like when you see a buddy's girlfriend making out with another guy, but someone has to.  I'd put the kit back up for sale and use the money on something you will really be happy with.



the cheapest loop i can get for a 2x120 or single 240 that is £150 so if i spend another £60 on blocks + fittings now it'll be great. with this i want to slowly upgrade, eventually i will sell off the entire thing and grab a new pump and a res but for now it'll do  but i do understand your point

Are these compression any good ?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/tfc-...on-fittings-g1-4-to-10mm-tube-(3-8)-(10-pack)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 24, 2013)

You Don't Need Compression Fittings. Just Get barbs

Seriously though,

Resell that Big Water kit, and get a XSPC Rasa kit with an extra block and call it a day.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 25, 2013)

You can get a decent pump from bmaverick on the forum for $35 and res for $20 or less from ebay. A $35 doller block. You could probably get a 240 rad off ebay or in the for sale forums for a good deal. Then tubing and barbs, or compressions if you reaallly want them, and you got yourself a loop.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2013)

Bo$$,
Check this thead out for info on watercooling:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52032&highlight=watercooling


----------



## Heldelance (Feb 25, 2013)

MORE RADIATOR!!! MOOOOOOORE!!!! Seriously though, preplan where you're gonna put it. I, like a total nublet, bought an RX480 radiator (huge mofo) which doesn't fit on my case (HAF 932). 

Luckily, I made a bit of a nice modification on mine. Made myself an Esky A/C (Not using ice but those gel filled icepacks) with the radiator mounted on it. When it hits hotter weather (can get to the mid 30s here) I put in the icepacks and turn on the intake fans and it drops the temps a fair bit.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok guys i do understand that in terms of water cooling the bigwater is shitty and i genuinely am taking your comments into due consideration, well until i get some extra money the XSPC kit is out of my budget, I most likely will be swapping the rest of the system out soon, but for now it'll cover me just fine.

ok, with barbs, do i need hose clips?? how much better are the fatboys compared with the regulars?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 25, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> ok, with barbs, do i need hose clips?? how much better are the fatboys compared with the regulars?



I would like to hear that also. A barb is a barb. I can not imagine one being significantly better than another.

If you have 1/2 inch barbs and 7/16 tubing you don't need a hose clamp/clip. Otherwise you do. The hoseclamps I ordered from DD going out for my first loop turned out to be way to big for 1/2 tubing so I went to the hardware store and bought a pack of 20 metal ones for $.07 each.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone can identify this block? does that look like it'll do a 771 socket?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.dtekcustoms.com/d-tekfuzioncpublock.aspx#.US6trzDvsRY

Says 771 at the bottom of the page too


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.dtekcustoms.com/d-tekfuzioncpublock.aspx#.US6trzDvsRY
> 
> Says 771 at the bottom of the page too



wow thanks!

only issue i see is that the AMD plate looks like it has the right holes for 771! so i'm so unsure which plate i need, most of the ones which do 771 need the AMD plate!


any used a 771 setup?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 28, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> only issue i see is that the AMD plate looks like it has the right holes for 771! so i'm so unsure which plate i need, most of the ones which do 771 need the AMD plate!



Said on site that both come in the retail kit. Just make sure if you get one used it comes with all the hardware. Then you can figure it out easier with parts in your hand. I have not use 771 boards, but I do know of the fact that unless you want some stock looking cooler, there aren't many options.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2013)

Whatever you end up doing, please show pics and the works.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2013)

I hate you all 
 i'm doing custom water now. bought up a res and pump will only need a fricking radiator now!


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I hate you all
> i'm doing custom water now. bought up a res and pump will only need a fricking radiator now!



You will not regret it. Post lots of photos.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, 

Progess update. 

Blocks - XSPC Delta v3 and Delta v2 (in transit) will need the AMD blocks as those have the xeon mounts!
Pump -  MCP350 (Aquired from the USA - in transit)
Top - Petra's DDC-01 top (with the pump) OR a XSPC DDC Acrylic Tank Reservoir (Delivered)
Radiator - XSPC Rs240 (Bidding right now! edit: it's mine ) + a thermaltake Brass+alu rad 120mm
Pipe and fittings - need some advice!

how much pipe will i need and how many compression fittings???


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Ok,
> 
> Progess update.
> 
> ...



just buy 10 ft of whatever colored tubing you want. If you must buy compression fittings, you will need 2 for each thing so just do that math.

Plan out how your going to do the loop though, you might need some 45 or 90 degree fittings.


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> just buy 10 ft of whatever colored tubing you want. If you must buy compression fittings, you will need 2 for each thing so just do that math.
> 
> Plan out how your going to do the loop though, you might need some 45 or 90 degree fittings.



Yes. To add to this, the places where you might need a 45 degree fitting (and a spacer) would be the fittings coming off of the radiator. If none of the tubing routing requires an immediate bend after a fitting, you most likely won't need an angled fitting. 

Definitely get the compression fittings, not only do they look better, but they are easier to disassemble when the loop is put together (no need to twist your arm to get a screwdriver in there to tighten/loosen the clamps.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Yes. To add to this, the places where you might need a 45 degree fitting (and a spacer) would be the fittings coming off of the radiator. If none of the tubing routing requires an immediate bend after a fitting, you most likely won't need an angled fitting.
> 
> Definitely get the compression fittings, not only do they look better, but they are easier to disassemble when the loop is put together (no need to twist your arm to get a screwdriver in there to tighten/loosen the clamps.




Thanks a lot!!

I am unclear of what you mean by a spacer?
You mean 2 of these? http://www.scan.co.uk/products/phob...ssion-fitting-90-revolvable-g1-4-black-nickel

I've got a rough plan. will scan it in an look for some options
looking like £36 on fittings


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I hate you all
> i'm doing custom water now. bought up a res and pump will only need a fricking radiator now!



I'm just glad you listen to reason!   Good luck boss! Post pictures when you are done!


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> I am unclear of what you mean by a spacer?
> You mean 2 of these? http://www.scan.co.uk/products/phob...ssion-fitting-90-revolvable-g1-4-black-nickel
> ...



This is what I mean by a spacer:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_346_365&products_id=31185

It could help in clearing a fan, or giving you more room to attach a barb/fitting.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> This is what I mean by a spacer:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_346_365&products_id=31185
> 
> It could help in clearing a fan, or giving you more room to attach a barb/fitting.



I don't think i'll need spacers, 90 degree fitting should cover it.  



TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm just glad you listen to reason!   Good luck boss! Post pictures when you are done!




Yeah you were right, Plus i needed it to be more than enough for it's use and i thought i'd always be able to reuse it in anything i build 

Do i need a pipe cutter? or will scissors cut the pipe?


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Do i need a pipe cutter? or will scissors cut the pipe?




I have only ever used a big pair of poultry scissors. Have to be really careful with them though to get the cut nice and square. If you can get a pipe cutter cheap it wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 4, 2013)

Well i need to pick hose diameter

Either 
1/2" ID - 3/4" OD 
or 
3/8" ID - 1/2" OD
or 
3/8 ID, 5/8 OD 
or 
(on Ebay only) 5/8 ID, 1/2 OD

I'm insure what will suit my needs?

What are you using?


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am running 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD tube. Never used anything else.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2013)

If you want to save some cash, and I know I will get the "clamps/compression has to be there speech", but I buy 1/2" OD fittings and heat the ends of 3/8" ID tubing (in almost boiling water) and just stretch it over the barb. When cooled it shrinks to normal size and makes a waterproof seal all on its own.

Looks like this when done...


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 5, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Yeah you were right, Plus i needed it to be more than enough for it's use and i thought i'd always be able to reuse it in anything i build



Har Har  That was me


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2013)

Pipe(UV orange) using 7/16 ID , Fittings (Black chrome) and 771 mounts (also matt black) which are the only 100% new parts are en route, should be here today or tomorrow, Will post pictures of all the stuff. All of this has costed >£100 which is pretty kickass. It turns out all my parts are XSPC which a strange coincidence XD

I'll be using simple deionized water (car battery type) in this loop, is will be all copper so no issues that i can see!

Anyone got tips to clean a copper waterblock? one has a little bit of discoloration
Any guides to use compression fittings?
Also which is the correct direction to mount the pump top?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 13, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> ...
> Any guides to use compression fittings?



Very basic production values but does what it says

Compression Fittings and how to use them - YouTube

Don't you want a HD7970 prefitted with an EK water block, backplate and single i/o? (Sorry, I just had to- saw the chance...)


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 13, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Very basic production values but does what it says
> 
> Compression Fittings and how to use them - YouTube
> 
> Don't you want a HD7970 prefitted with an EK water block, backplate and single i/o? (Sorry, I just had to- saw the chance...)



Thanks! that's quite helpful

Unfortunately I'm rocking a custom air cooled GTX570 which is more than enough for my usage.

Sorry dude!


----------

